# Flinders Range Scorpion



## koubee (Apr 2, 2008)

Picked up my very first scorpion today.
It is a flinders range scorpion. It's only tiny at the moment but so cute.


Sorry about the pic quality, i had to zoom in to actually see it.


----------



## jimbomma (Apr 6, 2008)

nice scorpion. i had a couple of flinders ranges for a few years. bought them when they were mature adults. they bred once. no luck keeping the babies alive though. just ordered a marble scorpion off the green scorpion site. hope all goes well. not sure if this is a step up or down. i found the flinders ranges fairly easy to look after.


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 8, 2008)

jimbomma said:


> nice scorpion. i had a couple of flinders ranges for a few years. bought them when they were mature adults. they bred once. no luck keeping the babies alive though. just ordered a marble scorpion off the green scorpion site. hope all goes well. not sure if this is a step up or down. i found the flinders ranges fairly easy to look after.


 
Two very different animals. Might pay to join my forum, we specialise in scorpions... 
vip code to join is 196943KILL

cheers


----------

